# Overnight stops near Troyes



## bagpuss (May 22, 2005)

Hi we are travelling down to La Clusaz next Feb and I am having trouble finding us an overnight stop near Troyes. We did stay on a campsite a couple of years ago which is about 20 miles south of Troyes but decided it was a bit far of the beaten track.

Has anyone got any ideas? Your help would be much appreciated

Den


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

One of the nicest campsites in France is:
Camping a la Ferme des Hauts Frenes in Eaux Puiseaux.
Open all year - superb san facs.
In the data base.

Wish I were going.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Den
there is an aire at Lac D'orient overlooking the lake and also if you want a campsite there is one next to the aire.On the D960 through Piney to Geraudot,local boulagerie comes on site every morning


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Another Aire not to far away is Joinville ,on the canal with free electric and all facilities.2 min walk into town


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

rebbyvid said:


> Another Aire not to far away is Joinville ,on the canal with free electric and all facilities.2 min walk into town


Hi
What was the cost of this aire please.
Ron


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Both the aires were free Ron
Rob


----------

